# Tornillo falseado en netbook



## NarXEh (Jul 16, 2013)

Buenas compañeros!

Me han llamado para un trabajo sobre reparación de pc portatiles y como nunca tuve la oportunidad de desarmar una decidi aprovechar a desarmar la mia, es una Exomate x352.

Logre quitar todos los tornillos menos uno que no giraba ni de casualidad. No habia caso, ni para la izquierda ni la derecha, con o sin presion da lo mismo simplemente no gira

*Aqui una foto de la ubicación del tornillo*

y aqui una foto del *maldito tornillo*

Esta tan deformado que en vez de una estrella se parece a los tornillos que traian los muñecos de la caja feliz de mc donnals...........

Probe con todos los destornilladores que disponia en mi casa, cuchillos, pinza de depilar y en internet ofrecen soluciones poco ortodoxas para la zona del tornillo como pueden ser calentar el tornillo o usar un martillo......

Si bien se que esto no tienen nada que ver con electronica es un problema que fastidia mucho ya que solo me falta *UN* tornillo para continuar 

A partir de aqui los escucho 

saludos!


----------



## penrico (Jul 16, 2013)

No se ve bien la foto del tornillo, pero lo mejor es que te compres el destornillador correcto. No sigas metiendo cosas diferentes que vas a romper la cabeza y no lo sacás nunca mas. Parece segun la foto, no se ve bien que es, parece Alen (si es forma hexagonal). Si la cabeza es una estrella esos se llaman tipo Tor. De los dos tipos se venden en ferreterias los destornilladores.


----------



## 1024 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hola, en casos en los que ya no es posible girar algún tornillo ya sea porque no da vuelta por ningún motivo o el punto de contacto con el destornillador se a arruinado queda solamente destruir la cabeza del tornillo con un taladro, la solución de calentarlo puede resultar intenta darle vuelta mientras le proporcionas calor con el soldador.


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 16, 2013)

Buenas! gracias por sus consejos compañeros!

Mil disculpas por la baja calidad de las fotos (la camara de mi celular es un asco).

Si bien parece un allen, en realidad es un tornillo phillips.....y si le sigo dando, va a quedar circular.

Compañero 1024, el problema que tengo es que no se que hay exactamente detras de ese tornillo. Si fuera por mi ya lo ubiese destruido con el disco de la dremel o calentarlo con el soldador.

Lo mas triste es que no hay lugar para agarrarlo con la pinza.

Es el unico tornillo que me dio problemas

saludos!


----------



## ESKALENO (Jul 16, 2013)

Puede ser que esté pegado de fábrica como garantía. Si tienes una dremel y buen pulso le puedes hacer una hendidura en el centro para meter un destornillador plano y dándole un poco de calor con el soldador, debería salir.
Con un martillo no


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jul 16, 2013)

Me parece que es un torx


----------



## Pablo M P (Jul 16, 2013)

Muchos tornillos de los portátiles llevan un ''pegamento'' azul, que a veces hace que el tornillo no se pueda girar, prueba a calentarlo *un poco* con la punta del soldador y a girarlo si no, broca, disco lo que quieras y cárgate la cabeza del tornillo con muchísimo cuidado


----------



## tiago (Jul 16, 2013)

Una de las formas de sacar el tornillo sería colocar un destornilador plano en el borde de la cabeza ( Del tornillo ) como si quisieses cincelarlo. Si está un poco afilado, mejor, y con un martillito darle un golpe seco al destornillador para que se afloje el tornillito, repetir la operación hasta que quede bien flojo, y sacar con otro destornillador planito que encaje arriba.
Es el sistema menos agresivo y funciona en el 95% de las ocasiones.

Salút.


----------



## morta (Jul 16, 2013)

Pregunto, si en el trabajo te vas a cansar de desarmar portátiles, para que desarmaste la tuya si estaba funcionando y si no tenes las herramientas que seguro deberías tener en el trabajo?

compra en algún todo por dos pesos un juego de torx que debe estar como $30 como caro

Estaba mirando un vídeo y parece que es phillips el tornillo, si ya se falseo vas a tener que hacerle un corte transversal con una hojita de sierra o si tenes un minitorno con un disco chiquito de carburo mejor.
Antes de hacer eso te recomiendo poner los tornillos que van al lado del que no sale ajustalos un poco y trata de aflojar el que te da problemas, a veces el ultimo tornillo queda haciendo fuerza y por eso cuesta mas aflojarlo si ajustas los otros la fuerza se reparte y en una de esas afloja....


----------



## juliangp (Jul 16, 2013)

soldalo con estaño al destornillador (?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 17, 2013)

Hay unos extractores que son una especie de broca que gira al revés y conforme taladra se atora y saca el tornillo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2013)

Voto por calentarlo con la punta del soldador


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 17, 2013)

Buenas!

Antes que nada, muchisimas gracias por todos sus consejos y por tomarse su tiempo en contestarme.

Compañeros, los tornillos no son ni torx ni allen sino que son phillips solo que al hacer fuerza con el destornillador (primero phillips y despues lo que le siguio) fue perdiendo la forma haciendola parecer a una allen pero sin sus lados definidos (quedo casi practicamente circular).
Evidentemente fueron tornillos de mala calidad ya que no solamente es la primera vez que me pasa en la vida sino que no tuve problemas con ninguno de sus tornillos hermanos de la maquina. Antes de elegir ese tornillo para desatornillar, me llamo mucho la atencion porque lo vi "un poquito mas grande" donde se inserta el destornillador que los demas tornillos.



> Pregunto, si en el trabajo te vas a cansar de desarmar portátiles, para que desarmaste la tuya si estaba funcionando y si no tenes las herramientas que seguro deberías tener en el trabajo?



Morta te paso a explicar, esto iba a pasar de todas formas. Si bien la maquina andaba bien... ubiese pasado lo mismo si yo le hubiese querido agregar memoria ram o cambiarle la pantalla o darle un mantenimiento como el que le damos a nuestras pc cuando hay que limpiarle los disipadores y quitarles el polvo acumulado. Mas allà de todo esto imaginame dando explicaciones no solamente a mi jefe y al cliente si me llega a pasar esto o a alguno de ustedes. Sirve de lección para saber como actuar en estos casos.
Como bien dice el dicho "no hay mal que por bien no venga".



> Muchos tornillos de los portátiles llevan un ''pegamento'' azul, que a veces hace que el tornillo no se pueda girar, prueba a calentarlo un poco con la punta del soldador y a girarlo si no, broca, disco lo que quieras y cárgate la cabeza del tornillo con muchísimo cuidado



He visto ese pegamento azul que mencionas en los otros tornillos que saque (los cuales no me dieron problemas). Gracias por el dato Pablo M P.



> Una de las formas de sacar el tornillo sería colocar un destornilador plano en el borde de la cabeza ( Del tornillo ) como si quisieses cincelarlo. Si está un poco afilado, mejor, y con un martillito darle un golpe seco al destornillador para que se afloje el tornillito, repetir la operación hasta que quede bien flojo, y sacar con otro destornillador planito que encaje arriba.
> Es el sistema menos agresivo y funciona en el 95% de las ocasiones.



Gracias tiago por el procedimiento. Yo tengo unos destornilladores diminutos planos (los compre porque no tenia con que atornillar los cables a las borneras con otra cosa que no fueran las uñas o una pinza de depilar) que si bien es finita, no llega a acercarse al espacio entre el plástico y la base de la cabeza del tornillo. Quizas deberia cincelarlo como bien decis. Lo unico que me preocupa de este método es la presión/vibración que pueda generar este tornillo al ser golpeado.

Con respecto a sus comentarios sobre fresar el tornillo con algún disco de corte tendria el problema de la vibración transmitida por la maquina al tornillo y que repercuta en algún componente de la notebook ya sea indirectamente (disco rigido) o la zona cercana del tornillo (me refiero al pcb).

Con respecto al soldador apoyado en el tornillo me deja mis dudas. Los tornillos tardan en disipar la energia termica y asi como puede ablandar el plastico que lo sujeta puede abandar tambien el contacto en la pcb. Por eso lo que mas me molesta es no saber que hay en esa zona.

Antes de que se piensen que solo recibo consejos y que no hice nada  les comento que estuve haciendo ensayos con soldadura plastica. La idea que tenia en mente es simple. Agregar un cuerpo que se anexe al tornillo defectuoso asi de esta forma poder usarlo para extraerlo con la ayuda de un destornillador grande.
La idea es genial, lastima que me estan fallando los materiales de contacto : probe con la gotita, un epoxi de suprabond que se usa en en plomeria pero desgraciadamente no tiene la dureza que necesito (ademas que es dificil depositarlo correctamente en el tornillo).



> Hay unos extractores que son una especie de broca que gira al revés y conforme taladra se atora y saca el tornillo.



Gracias Scooter por el dato, voy a ver si consigo algo similar a eso que dices en la ferreteria y si sirve con el tornillo dañado

Los mantendre informados sobre mis avances 

Muchas gracias a todos!

saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Jul 17, 2013)

Estos son los que conozco, no los he probado, ojo.
http://es.rs-online.com/web/p/extractores-de-tornillos/4609516/


----------



## Pablo M P (Jul 17, 2013)

Viendo las fotos de la ubicación del tornillo y por extructuta general de todos los portátiles, en esa zona no hay ninguna parte de la placa base del ordenador, el final de la placa esta en el conector de la batería, ese tornillo su función sería sujetar otra pieza plástica generalmente donde se encuentran los altavoces, botón de encendido. Si te fijas bien te darás cuenta de que la placa base termina antes de llegar al compartimento de la batería, de hecho viendo esta foto de la placa base se confirma mi pensamiento, así que con cuidado utiliza una herramienta de las propuestas y si tienes miedo por las vibraciones, extrae el disco duro que lo tienes a mano. 
Foto de la placa: 





observa que el conector de la batería es donde termina la placa.

Un saludo


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 19, 2013)

Buenas!!

*Pablo M P* tienes mucha razon lo que mencionas. No hay nada que intervenga si azoto el tornillo con el disco de corte.

Hoy limpiando mi cuarto descubri la parte del gancho que se partio (la cual dije que estaba blanda) y ahora esta durisima 

Voy a hacer unas pruebas mas con esta soldadura plastica, dejarla reposar bien asi endurece bien (mas de 48hs) e intentar devuelta asi lo puedo remover de la forma que se me ocurrio con un destornillador.

Lo que si no estoy seguro si voy a poder sacar el disco duro sin sacar la carcasa blanca esta que no puedo sacar.... solo el tiempo lo dira! 

saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## morta (Jul 20, 2013)

narxeh agarra una sierra de metal rápido, o una sierra rota, despacito vas marcando una ranura en la cabeza mientras mira tele le vas dando tratando que se marque la ranura y después lo sacas con un destornillador plano, evidentemente el phillips que usaste era mas chico que el tornillo por eso se barrio la cabeza


----------



## pcmaster (Sep 14, 2013)

Hazle una ranura con una dremel o similar, son muy rápidas y no va a causar vibraciones que dañen el PC, sólo vas a tardar un momento en hacerla.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 14, 2013)

La verdad que odio a todos los fabricantes de portatiles! para que poner 40 tornillos para sujetar una tapa? encima todos diferentes!  con que necesidad???!!!


----------



## djwash (Sep 15, 2013)

fernandoae dijo:


> La verdad que odio a todos los fabricantes de portatiles! para que poner 40 tornillos para sujetar una tapa? encima todos diferentes!  con que necesidad???!!!



Depende del fabricante, el 95% de los portatiles que he desarmado tienen todos los tornillos iguales de las tapas pequeñas, tapa general, y otras partes, salvo algunos especificos de wifi y bajoteclado de las net del gobierno, al costado del agujero donde va atornillado tienen la medida del tornillo que lleva. Hay veces que todos son iguales excepto que algunos son mas largos que otros, pero si los dejas ordenados en el lugar exacto donde iban nunca tenes problemas.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 15, 2013)

entonces me toco el 5%  jaja... y eso de ordenarlos funciona... hasta que corres algo y tiras todo


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 15, 2013)

los extractores son efectivos, pero esto se me hace mas simple, calentar el tornillo con el soldador, y sacarlo, si la rosca en el plastico queda floja, se rellena con resina, y al tornillo se lo cubre con grasa y se coloca antes que seque la resina, despues se desenrosca y limpia la zona.


----------

